# waterproof camera



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

i may have just lost another camera to water damage today and was just wondering do they make waterproof digital cameras? if so does anyone know how much they would be?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they do, I think I have seen some I just don't have any idea how much they would be. Probably a lot cheaper than they used to be though since cameras have gone down in price a lot!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

chuckmiester said:


> i may have just lost another camera to water damage today and was just wondering do they make waterproof digital cameras? if so does anyone know how much they would be?


I had links for two of them that are top of the line. I couldnt find the post over on uutah, but those guys that cayoneering love them as they are small enough to carry ,not add bulk and perfect for dragging through the water. If I remember right the favorite seemed to be a fuji and the runner up was a olympus. I must not be using the correct search tags...


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I hear that Nikon makes a good one. I'm not sure of the model number. They do have a nice website.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

The Pentax Optio W30 and the Olympus Stylus 770SW are the point-and-shoot cameras I've seen that are billed as waterproof. Pentax says the W30 works down to 10 feet, and the Olympus is rated to 30 feet. The Pentax is $230 and the Olympus is $330 on Amazon. I hear that the waterproofing works very well on these, and the 30-foot rating would make the Olympus workable for light snorkeling also. I've never owned one, because everything I hear says there are image quality tradeoffs for the waterproofing. Both of these models should give good (not great) pictures. I prefer the quality of the Canon IS compacts like the SD700 IS, SD800 IS etc., but you do always run the risk of water damage.

You may want to consider a simple solution like DiCAPac polyurethane sleeves ($33) or Aquapac 400 clear cases ($28). They are mainly designed to protect against quick, accidental dunkings & come in a variety of sizes. There are also a bunch of waterproof housings for common camera models that not only protect them but allow you to take great underwater photos too.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I have a Pentax Optio W20. It works down to 5 feet for up to 5 minutes, they say. It's a great camera and I've gotten it plenty wet. The underwater video feature is pretty cool, too.

It costs between $250 and $300. The W30 is just a bit more. My only complaint is that there is no lens cover, so you'll definitely need a microfiber bag or a good case to keep it protected. No tossing this one in your change pocket. :lol:


----------



## Trauma (Oct 12, 2007)

Olympus 790SW waterproof to 10ft, shockproof from 5 ft, freezeproof, sand/dust proof. ~$260 shipped from newegg. Bought one and it works great for me!


----------

